# Contractor Discounts



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Customer pays retail plus 10%.
If they have a problem with that they are fired.


----------



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

if the consumer isn't supplying materials, i don't pass the discount on but i don't neccessarily mark it up either. i sell products to customer for what they could purchase it for in order to build trust...

i agree with grumpy...upselling is a great way to make a buck. you're past the point of competing with other contractors and customers like having options as long as you don't give them too many!:thumbsup:


----------

